# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 > سوال: کمک در ساخت یک دفتر تلفن با قابلیت جستجو بر اساس نام خانوادگی

## ALI REZA 2909

با سپاس فراوان از مدیران سایت برای ایجاد این انجمن ؛ که تنها امید من برای ساخت این برنامه است

این برنامه را باید با نرم افزار         امولاتور 8086 انجام بدهیم که          می توانید آن را از اینجا          دانلود کنید

برنامه ساخت یک دفتر تلفن با          قابلیت جستجو بر اساس نام خانوادگی است.          اطلاعات ذخیره شده در این دفترچه تلفن نام، نام خانوادگی و شماره تلفن هر          فرد است.
         در آغاز نام، نام خانوادگی و شماره هر فرد          را وارد برنامه می          کنیم. این درایه ها باید در جایی ذخیره شوند. سپس می توان در این درایه ها          جستجو کرد. در پایان، مواردی که با کلید واژه جستجو مطابقت دارند چاپ می          شوند.
        همچنین می توانید اطلاعات مربوط به هر          درایه دفترچه تلفن را در فایلی ذخیره کنید که با هر بار اجرای برنامه          اطلاعات از فایل خوانده شده و پس از پایان برنامه در همان فایل ذخیره شوند.


با سپاس فراوان از شما :تشویق: 


 :گریه:

----------


## xman_1365_x

خوب بدون استفاده از ساختمان ، میتونید داده های مرتبط با هم رو در یک سطر ذخیره کنید و داده های بعدی در سطر های بعد و کلمات رو مثلا با کاراکتر '$' از هم جدا کنید (فامیلی رو اول هر سطر ایجاد کنید)
بعد هم فایل رو میخونید و به تابع جستجو بفرستین که با کلمه شما مقایسه کنه

شروع کنید به نوشتن بیشتر راهنمایی میکنم

موفق باشی

----------

